# Audio / Video >  Skaļruņi paša rokām

## Evertino

Sveiki!

Plānoju uztaisīt šāda dizaina skaļruņus mājas kinozālei. 
Ar koku strādāju un tur nebūs problēmas. Problēma ir izvēlēties pareizos skaļruņus un visu pārējo no elektronikas, kas ir jāliek iekšā tumbiņās (ja ir jāliek). Šajā jautājumā esmu pilnīgs nulle  :: . Varat, kāds, lūdzu palīdzēt sakomplektēt nepieciešamo? Vai vismaz dot kādas norādes?
Links - http://www.courbeaudio.com/product/article/?pid=103

----------


## Ints

Kā dizaina  priekšmets būs oki,  tumbele gan nekāda.

----------


## flybackmaster

Baigais vīna plaukts, un alus mučeli ar vieta kā reiz. šādu skalruņu izkārtojimu vdrīzāk varētu pieļaut plašām telpām. 
Iztērē par skalruņiem kādu ~100EUR (kādu spicu tvīteri) tad kādu normālu pasīvo filtru sameistaro un būs labi
Izvairīties labāk no auto skalruņiem un it sevišķi kkādiem blowsupermaxsoundblasteriem utt jo tādiem tipiski ir sekli/vāji basi un plastmasīgi tvīti

----------


## kaspich

kungi, tie padomi.. wtf?
kaa juus peec skata nosakiet, kaada liimenja skandeles taas ir? KAA?
es tekshu - izpildiijuma zinjaa - viss gerai, ja var katras joslas asksheejo galu savaakt [izvilkt]. nav lielu priekshpanelja skaljdnju - nav extra agriino atstarojumu..
kas vainas skaljrunju izkaartojumam?

aftar - ja nav nekaadu priekszinaashanu, meklee GATAVU kitu.  piemeeram:
http://www.lautsprechershop.de/index_kits_en.htm

----------


## Gaija_5D

Nebūtu slikti izvairīties no pasīviem jaudas filtriem.

----------


## Elfs

Par geometriju runaajot ieposteeshu-buus kaa piemeers..
https://failiem.lv/f/6ezpbcd3

Joslu daljums 3 kHz. Lielais ir BG-20, pkstulis-http://audiogurman.com/1.htm#xt25sc90
Vai var kaads iekomenteet izvietojuma /priekshpanelja kljuudas ? Taisiiju iipashi nedomaajot steigaa....

----------


## kaspich

atljaushosbuut gana skarbs - ar taadu konceptu par izvieotjumu nav jaauztraucaas. manupraat - bezceriigs pasaakums. Atvainojos, ja izklausiijaas skarbi.

----------


## Elfs

Skarbums laba lieta...
Koncepts bija- rupors 3w lampiniekam, peectam pielipinaaju piikstuli lai dsp pameeginaatu....
Ko vai tik aplam traki ??

----------


## Ints

paga paga
sāksim mandeles ārstēt no kakla, ne kā parasti psrs ussr pieņemts 
skaļruņi nāk ar visiem filtriem, jeb es iešu izgulēt pohas

----------


## Evertino

> Baigais vīna plaukts, un alus mučeli ar vieta kā reiz. šādu skalruņu izkārtojimu vdrīzāk varētu pieļaut plašām telpām. 
> Iztērē par skalruņiem kādu ~100EUR (kādu spicu tvīteri) tad kādu normālu pasīvo filtru sameistaro un būs labi
> Izvairīties labāk no auto skalruņiem un it sevišķi kkādiem blowsupermaxsoundblasteriem utt jo tādiem tipiski ir sekli/vāji basi un plastmasīgi tvīti


 Vari ieteikt kādu veikalu, kur tirgo skaļruņus atsevišķi? Kā noteikt kādus man vajag?

Vispār, esmu gatavs materiāli pateikties, ja kāds tiešām zinošs cilvēks palīdzētu ar konkrētu preču izvēli.

----------


## Powerons

Izskatās tīri labi tie tās tumbiņas, man kā dizaina elements patīk, skņa jau arī būs OK, protams audiomāniem gandrīz neviena akustiskā sistēma nav piertiekami laba.

----------


## osscar

Domāju ka autoram jāraksta jūzerim arnis..aka kevins...nu bet reāli ņemot kaut cik sakarīgos 6 skaļruņos jau būs 1k eur min...

----------


## flybackmaster

Jautājums paliek, cik tas meistarojums būs labāks par to ko var nopirkt gatavu , RRR/VEF taisa arī tumbeles šādām vajadzībām

----------


## Powerons

> Domāju ka autoram jāraksta jūzerim arnis..aka kevins...nu bet reāli ņemot kaut cik sakarīgos 6 skaļruņos jau būs 1k eur min...


 Nu ja THD samazinātu tikai par 1% tad tā cena no 1000eur nokristu jau uz kādiem 100eur.

----------


## Evertino

> Domāju ka autoram jāraksta jūzerim arnis..aka kevins...nu bet reāli ņemot kaut cik sakarīgos 6 skaļruņos jau būs 1k eur min...


 Šis jūzeris pēdējo reizi šeit ir bijis novembrī. ir kādi kontakti?

----------


## Evertino

Varat ieteikt kādus labus interneta veikalus, kur var iegādāties koponentes?

----------


## tornislv

Kādas koponentes? Ģināmikus?
http://en.toutlehautparleur.com
https://www.intertechnik.com/Home/9179,en
http://loudspeakerfreaks.com
etc etc etc

----------


## Evertino

> Kādas koponentes? Ģināmikus?
> http://en.toutlehautparleur.com
> https://www.intertechnik.com/Home/9179,en
> http://loudspeakerfreaks.com
> etc etc etc


 Paldies Tev!

----------


## Evertino

Palīdziet saprast vai norādītajā piemērā augšējais skaļrunis ir tweeter, vidējais woofer (jo viņam aizmugurējā sienā ir truba) un apakšējais ir Mid-range?


http://www.courbeaudio.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/trinity-2.jpg
https://youtu.be/pNhmojHNh4Q?t=137 (aizmugurējā daļa)


Aprēķināju, ka iekšējais tilpums
mazajai muciņai ir 2000 cm3 = 2L
vidējai ir 10500 cm3 = 10.5L
Lielajai ir 34000 cm3 = 34L

Piemēram twīterim to tilpumu 2L var atstāt vai vajag samazināt?

----------


## lauriss

ja vajag man manliekas bija arna nummurs. vins tev var palidzet ar projektu sakot no a lidz z bet vai vins vel ar to nemas nezinu. ja kas prasi

----------


## flybackmaster

parasti twiteris ir noslēgts pats par sevi , kautvai pie dēles pieskrūvē, turpretī bass no midrange jaatdala tilpumi

----------


## Elfs

Nav labi likt murmuļus simetriskās kastēs, un vēl arī simetriski pret kastes  formu..-skaļruņa pakaļvirsmas izstarotie viļņi tad nevis noslāpst, bet sāk uz kautkādām frekvencēm taisīt stāvviļņus, kas savukārt ietekmē membrānas dinamiku un līdz ar to arī tiešos viļņus,+ vēl summējas un caur difuzoru nāk ārā....
Ja jau ta patīk tas dizains, tad iekšu kastes var taisīt kautkādu trijstūrainu utt....un pakot ar filciem, sinteponiem utt..
Tas neattiecas uz piikstuli- ka jau teitan minēja.
zemfrekvences skaļrunim atkal tā simetrija īpaši netraucē jo tur viļņa garums daudz lielāks par pašu kasti, un tur vienkāršākais ir taisīt fāzinvertoru- t tāda caurulīte(tipa kanalizācijas), kura noskaņota uz zemāku frekvenci nekā skaļruņa rezonanses f šajā tilpumā- un tad pa to trubu nāk ārā frekvencas ,kas zemākas par to f rezonanses, jo pac skaļrunis to izdvest nevar....turklāt frezonanses liekot kastē paliek uz pusi lielāka kā datu lapā raxtīc....
Kautkā tā īsumā

----------


## arnis

> Nu ja THD samazinātu tikai par 1% tad tā cena no 1000eur nokristu jau uz kādiem 100eur.


 paskaidrosi konkreetaak ?

----------


## arnis

pa manam ir taa --- kaada jeega ir taisiit kautko smuku, labu, _savaadaaku nekaa pienjemts_ ( shobriid- korpusa zinjaa ) , ja beigaas ieliek skaljrunjus, pa 100e, uz 6 gab sanaak kaa reizi 16,67e uz skaljruni. Nu kas tur labs beigaas var sanaakt ? Ja jau reiz taisa, tad arii taisa lai viss ir liimenii. Ja cilveeks ir gatavs pavilkt galdnieciibu, kpc taalaak jaaiesaka taisiit suudu ?
pa manam tur kaads scanspeaku vai sb acoutstiku komplekts vareetu maksaat liidz 300-400e max vrb pat leetaak.

----------


## Powerons

> paskaidrosi konkreetaak ?


 Nav jēgas maksāt 10 reizes vairāk par niecīgu skaņas kvalitātes pieaugumu. It īpaši par skaņas kvalitātes līmeni, kur skaņas kvalitāte nebūs atšķirama bez precīza mērinstrumenta.

Beigās tas projekts sanāks  tik dārgs ka tā būvēt gribēšana vispār var pāriet.

Protams īstam audiomānam pabildus 1000 euro piemaksa par skaņas kvalitātes pieaugumu par 1 procentu skaitās normāla lieta.

----------


## arnis

no vienas puses varu piekrist. No otras --- jaasaprot, cik maksaa shii statiiva kaa galdnieciibas izstraadaajuma izbuuve. Njemot veeraa, ka arii pasha ieguldiitais laiks un darbs tomeer kautko " maksaa " . No shaada aspekta skatoties, neredzu nevienu argumentu, kaapeec skaljrunjos ielikt piem 150e un dabuut " nekaa neskanoshu " struntu, jeb tomeer iespringt un uztaisiit no viina laades priekshmetu, kuru tomeer arii var saukt par akustiku ....

----------


## arnis

> Nav jēgas maksāt 10 reizes vairāk par niecīgu skaņas kvalitātes pieaugumu
> 
> .


 cita lieta, ka var aiz shiem statiiviem novilkt aizkarus un aiz tiem aizlikt s90, un vispaar nebuus jaaiespringst, pareizi ??  
katram tomeer tas "nieciigais" pieaugums ir diezgan subjektiivs
ja cilveekam interesee, vinjsh var man uzrakstiit vai uzzvaniit, numuru jau zinjaas iemetu. varu saskaitiit taadu ekonomisko komplektu kas +- vareetu skaneet. un shaubos , ja taisa pa minimumu, vai kopaa tur 1000e salasiisies( par skaljrunjiem noteikti ka nee ) . ja nu vieniigi galdnieciibaa/apdaree nolems izveersties

----------


## arnis

es nesaku ka no shiem jaataisa. tas ir vnk uzmetums ( piemeers cenu saprashanai ) - -- bet nu sheit vienai pusei kaa redzat, skaljrunji ir 180eur. taatad x2 buus 360 .. nju ok, buus 400, vai tad tas ir mega daudz prieksh taada projekta ? 
1.jpg
nesaprotu par ko te kaskis

----------


## flybackmaster

tie kā min ~100eur bija domāts 2.1 sistēmai ~5 skalruņi tikai. Domāju nav jēga izmest par super dārgiem skalruņiem ja kopējais šā vai tā būs viduvējs: pasīvā sistēma, neoptimāli salāgoti skalruņi, pasīvie filtri utt

----------


## arnis

> tie kā min ~100eur bija domāts 2.1 sistēmai ~5 skalruņi tikai. Domāju nav jēga izmest par super dārgiem skalruņiem ja kopējais šā vai tā būs viduvējs: pasīvā sistēma, neoptimāli salāgoti skalruņi, pasīvie filtri utt


 nu 5 vai 6 skaljrunji matemaatiski summu N-kaartiigi nemaina. Tad nu luudzu, iemet kaadu piemeeru, kaut prieksh taas pashas 2.1 2.2 sisteemas skaljrunjiem, uz 100e, ar visiem VATiem, piegaades cenaam.... 
+ kas tieshi ir slikts pasiivajos filtros ? Kaapeec neoptimaali jaasalaago skaljrunjus ? Neoptimaali salaagoti no novietojuma viedoklja jeb filtru viedoklja ? Latvijaa ir KAUDZE peedinjaas hiend razhotaaju, kuriem ir gan fiziski neoptimaali salaagoti, gan filtraacijas zinjaa , bet nekaunas to staadiit par augstaakaa plauktinja izstraadaajumu, vest uz izstaadeem un prasiit par to visai neadekvaatu ciparu . Ar ko shis toposhais izstraadaajums buutu sliktaaks ?Ar to ka vinju neizstraadaa ...profesionaalji galdnieciibaa  ?  Manupraat 400 eur par skaljrunju komplektu shim pasaakumam ir diezgan optimaals risinaajums. 
Bet protams buutu labi, ja kaads var piedaavaat labaaku konceptu cenu / performances zinjaa  ::

----------


## kaspich

shim te trubu variantam man patiik, ka idejiski var salaagot joslas laikaa, biidot katru trubu uz priekshu/atpakalj.
tb., visus skaljrunjus sleegt ar korektu polaritaati, un, cik vajag, biidiit joslas fiziski.

----------


## RudeWolf

Ja cilvēks māk strādāt ar koku, tad priekšējos paneļus "mucām" iesaku veidot ar noapļotām malām. Būs mazāk problēmu ar difrakciju. Kopumā konstrukcija tiešām nav slikta, bet drīzāk piemērota eksperimentatoram, kurš mācēs piemeklēt skaļruņus un tos salāgot laikā. Visādi citādi ir citas daudz vienkāršākas kastes, kur akustikas zināšanas teju nav vajadzīgas.

----------


## arnis

nu ta gan rudewolf ... peec meenesha atbildeet  ::  autors jau sen par savu ideju izskataas ir aizmirsis ...... a par akustikas zinaashanaam --- ja zinaashanu nav un nevajag, tad var iet uz veikalu un nopirkt ko gatavu ...

----------


## Evertino

> nu ta gan rudewolf ... peec meenesha atbildeet  autors jau sen par savu ideju izskataas ir aizmirsis ...... a par akustikas zinaashanaam --- ja zinaashanu nav un nevajag, tad var iet uz veikalu un nopirkt ko gatavu ...


 Ideja vēl līdz šim nav atmesta. Vienkārši īsti neviens nevar vai negrib palīdzēs izvēlēties piemēotākās komponentes...

----------


## flybackmaster

Visaton ir kiti, noskati kadi tur skalruni. Labaki ir platjoslas bet ieverojami dargaki skalruni

Ja interese , var izgatavot activo filtru un ampu uz piem LM3886, TDA7294

----------


## arnis

_Ideja vēl līdz šim nav atmesta. Vienkārši īsti neviens nevar vai negrib palīdzēs izvēlēties piemēotākās komponentes... 						


_draugs, bet kam tad tu iisti esi prasiijis, lai teiktu ka NEVIENS tev nav paliidzeejis ??? vesels gads jau pagaajis  ::  es pa tam laikam esmu pabeidzis vienu mezhoniigu *akustiku*, veel cita liidziigas sarezgitibas procesaa

----------

